# Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!



## ShawnBaalson (11. April 2011)

*Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*

Wie der Name des Themas verrät brauche ich einen neuen PC Stuhl, da der alte so langsam aber sicher in seinen verdienten Ruhestand gehen möchte
Wichtig wäre mir Höhenverstellbarkeit, hohe qualitative Verarbeitung und natürlich gute Sitzeigenschaften (Typ: Chefsessel). Wäre bereit bis zu 350€ für den richtigen auszugeben.


Kann mir jemand einen guten Empfehlen? Für Rat wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Painkiller (11. April 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*

Da gibt´s nur eines: Auf zu Ikea & Co.

Jeder Mensch findet einen anderen Stuhl bequem. Daher hilft hier nur die "Arsch-Probe".


----------



## Superwip (11. April 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*

Wenn du so viel Geld auszugeben bereit bist solltest du ein entsprechendes Büromöbel Fachgeschäft aufsuchen und dich dort beraten lassen, um 350€ ist schon mehr drinnen als Ikea- Standardware


----------



## Pravasi (11. April 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*

Ikea?
Auf gar keinen Fall!
Wenn du einen Stuhl suchst der nach 1-2 Jahren noch nicht wackelt,geh woanders hin.
Ebay,2.Wahl z.B.


----------



## Supeq (11. April 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*

Schau mal auf:

officemaster - Home

Hochwertige (Büro)-Stühle Made in Germany!

Ich habe einen "Friend-Classic", und der lässt keine Wünsche offen. Der Preis liegt leicht über deinem Budget, aber die Qualität überzeugt. Kein Vergleich zum IKEA-Schrott


----------



## ShawnBaalson (11. April 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*



Supeq schrieb:


> Schau mal auf:
> 
> officemaster - Home
> 
> ...





Ja soeinen hab ich gesucht! Sitze jeden Tag etliche Stunden am Schreibtisch und mein Rücken schmerzt schon manchmal bedenklich. Klingt sehr interessant. Danke 


Bin aber trotzdem für weitere Anregungen dankbar. Man will ja ein bisschen Auswahl haben...


----------



## jimbo24 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*

Hallo

Sehr gute Produkte, kann ich sehr empfehlen. Hab ich auf der Arbeit.

Sitag GmbH


----------



## Painkiller (11. April 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*



> Ikea?
> Auf gar keinen Fall!
> Wenn du einen Stuhl suchst der nach 1-2 Jahren noch nicht wackelt,geh woanders hin.


Ist doch gar nicht wahr. Meiner ist von Ikea. Ist Echtleder, qualitativ sehr hochwertig und hat auch ca. 440€ gekostet. 
Bis jetzt hab ich noch keinen Mangel dran gefunden. Und ich hab den immerhin schon seit über 3 Jahren.


----------



## Supeq (11. April 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*

440€ Stuhl bei Ikea ist aber doch aber eher die Ausnahme. Ein Großteil der dort angebotenen Stühle ist "billig".

Aber hast schon Recht, man sollte nicht immer verallgemeinern ^^


----------



## Painkiller (11. April 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*



Supeq schrieb:


> 440€ Stuhl bei Ikea ist aber doch aber eher die Ausnahme. Ein Großteil der dort angebotenen Stühle ist "billig".
> 
> Aber hast schon Recht, man sollte nicht immer verallgemeinern ^^


 
Ist wie gesagt schon ein paar Jahre her. Ob die solche Geräte immer noch im Angebot haben, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## ShawnBaalson (11. April 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*



jimbo24 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Sehr gute Produkte, kann ich sehr empfehlen. Hab ich auf der Arbeit.
> 
> Sitag GmbH


 


Sieht auch sehr ordentlich aus. Kommt in die engere Auswahl! Danke 


Was für einen hast du den genau?


----------



## Per4mance (11. April 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*

ich würde in nen möbelgeschäft gehen und welche probesitzen. ausm internet kaufen wenn man länger draufsitzt würd ich nicht machen. muss kein fachbürogeschäft sein, die sind meisterns teuer nen normales wo es alles gibt die aber marken haben und ne richtige büromöbelabteilung reicht.


----------



## orca113 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*

Ich klinke mich mal ein möchte aber wenn nur ie Hälfte ausgeben.Mir ist wichtig as ie Lendenwirbel gestützt werden.Weiß einer was auf anhieb?


----------



## Shmendrick (11. April 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*

Oh guter Thread suche auch nen guten Bürostuhl,ist für mich ne ewige sucherrei da gerade die Lendenwirbel Unterstützung für mich ein Problem ist.Ich hab da 2 bandscheibenvorfälle und krieg da nach ein Paar std echt richtig schmerzen, da die Unterstützung genau draufdrückt.


----------



## jimbo24 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*



ShawnBaalson schrieb:


> Sieht auch sehr ordentlich aus. Kommt in die engere Auswahl! Danke
> 
> 
> Was für einen hast du den genau?



Ich habe den Sitag CL100. Das Modell gibt es auf der Homepage mit mehr, ist allerdings auch schon knapp 3 Jahre her, als ich ihn bekommen habe.

Stefan


----------



## ShawnBaalson (12. April 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*

Danke für die Auskunft


----------



## redBull87 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem anständigen Stuhl, werde mich mal auf den geposteten Seiten umschauen .

Hatte in den letzten 10Jahren ca 5 Aldi/Ikea Stühle... alle fangen nach spätentens nem halben Jahr das extreme quietschen an... Oder es fallen Teile ab, sie sind unbequem... und die ständigen Geräusche... für das Geld hätte man sich auch gleich einen gescheiten kaufen können...


----------



## KnechtRu (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*

Hat von euch den schon wer Erfahrung mit dem swopper? Da ist der Stuhl, der keine Lehne hat, der hier: http://www.aeris.de/swopper/ 
Der Preis ist zwar eine Hausnummer, aber wenn der wirklich gegen Rückenschmerzen helfen sollte, wär eine Anschaffung eine Überlegung.


----------



## Grozz (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Ein neuer Bürostuhl muss her! Nur welcher?!*

Der Thread ist knapp 5 Jahre alt :p Denke mal die wissen das nicht mehr 

Der Swopper ist ergonomisch top. Jede Bewegung macht der halt mit wodurch man permanent anders sitzt. Ich mag sowas nicht auch wenn ich oft Rückenschmerzen habe und hab mir deswegen den DXRacer gekauft in der Drifting Series. Das ist die 2t teuerste glaube und der ist unglaublich bequem. Gerade nach langem sitzen immernoch top


----------

